# What octane gas should I use on 06 Pathfinder



## TopNotch (Feb 15, 2006)

If I recall, the sticker on the truck says to use premium, but can I get away with using regular even though I am aware that this can decrease performance? Just noob with stupid questions


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah you can use regular, it just says use premium for the most performance. My salesmen... though it could have been a ploy, said he uses regular and doesnt notice a difference.


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 15, 2006)

I will probably go back and forth but in the cold weather you can usually drop the octane a bit. I would imagine in the summer heat this would not be a good idea


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Plus, Im not needing to street race... I couldnt image the difference in performance mattering in my everyday driving... Its not an S4 : )


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

Reverendbiker on the Frontier boards has done dyno runs and fuel economy testing with premium and regular fuel. Check out his stuff on his site. 

http://www.reverendbiker.com/frontier/frontier.htm

For the little differences he found, I'll stick with regular.


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

jrex said:


> Reverendbiker on the Frontier boards has done dyno runs and fuel economy testing with premium and regular fuel. Check out his stuff on his site.
> 
> http://www.reverendbiker.com/frontier/frontier.htm
> 
> For the little differences he found, I'll stick with regular.



Very interesting thanks!


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

in my 01 pathy i actually found i got better mileage with premium. not too huge of a difference, but i dont mind paying an extra $3-4 per tank considering i only fill once a week.


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 15, 2006)

great info


----------

